
How I Rendered a Massive List in React without Memory and CPU Issues - rinasm
https://medium.com/better-programming/how-i-rendered-a-massive-list-in-react-without-memory-and-cpu-issues-7ac6fe6a697b
======
shaabanban
Seems that this is more trivially and optimally solved by using a
virtualization library like [https://github.com/bvaughn/react-
virtualized](https://github.com/bvaughn/react-virtualized) or
[https://github.com/bvaughn/react-window](https://github.com/bvaughn/react-
window)

